# Tag Heuer Carrera 01 Chronograph 43mm Titanium



## Classik

Tag Heuer Carrera 01 Chronograph 
Ref. CAR208Z , 43mm Titanium Case 
Very good condition, clean crystal. Full AD set!

Price is $2100. Payment via Zelle or Wire Transfer. 
PayPal available for well established members, fee will be added. 
FedEx Express shipping is included. 
International shipping can be arranged. 
Please PM or email at [email protected]


----------



## Classik

Available


----------



## Classik

Available


----------



## Classik

Available


----------



## Classik

Available


----------



## Classik

Available


----------



## Classik

Available


----------



## Classik

Available


----------



## Classik

Reduced, $1950


----------

